# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) حصري :  معاني بعض المصطلحات والرموز بالمخططات

## king of royal

*المـوضـــوع  
اهداء منى الى اعضاء المنتدى 
المغربى للمحمول * اخواني الاعزاء اليوم رح اشرحلكم اشياء تسهل عليكم فهم الاختصارات الموجودة في المخططات.  *BSI: Battery Size Indicator  * *مؤشر حجم البطارية**    ASIC: Application Specific Integrated Circuit.  تطبيق الدوائر المتكاملة محددة. BT: Bluetooth  
بلوتوث   CBUS: MCU controlled serial bus connected to UPP_WD2,UEME and Zocus.  مكو الناقل التسلسلي للرقابة متصلة UPP_WD2، UEME وZocus   CMOS: Complimentary metal-oxide semiconductor circuit (low power consumption).  المجاملة الدائرة أشباه الموصلات أكسيد المعادن (منخفضة استهلاك الطاقة   CPU: Central processing Unit.   وحدة المعالجة المركزية.   DBI: Digital Battery Interface.   واجهة رقمية البطارية.  DMA: Direct memory access.  الوصول المباشر للذاكرة  DP: Data Package.  حزمة البيانات.   DPLL: Digital Phase lockedloop.  المرحلة الرقمية مغلق حلقة.  DSP: Digital Signale Processor.  المعالج الرقمي Signale   DTM: Dual Transfer mode.  صيغة تحويل مزدوجة.  
EDGE: Enhanced data rates for global/GSM evolution.   معدلات البيانات المعززة لتطور العالمي / جي إس إم. Enhanced data rates for global/GSM evolution.  معدلات البيانات المعززة لتطور العالمي / جي إس إم.   EM: Energy management.   إدارة الطاقة.   يتابع*

----------


## king of royal

*EMC: Electromagnetic compatibility. * التوافق الكهرومغناطيسي. *  EMI: Electromagnetic interface.  * الكهرومغناطيسية واجهة. * 
ESD: Electrostatic discharge. * كهرباء التفريغ. *  FCI: Functional cover interface. * تغطي واجهة وظيفية. *  
Functional cover interface. * تغطي واجهة وظيفية. *     FPS: Flash Programming tool. * فلاش أداة البرمجة. *  GMSK: Gaussian minimum shift keying. * التحول القفل الحد الأدنى *  GND: Ground,conductive mass. * الأرض، موصل الشامل. *  GPRS: General Packet Radio service.  * خدمة حزمة الراديو العامة. *GSM: Group Special mobile/Globle System for mobile communication.    المجموعة الخاصة موبايل / Globle نظام للاتصالات المتنقلة    HF: Hands free  الايدي الحرة      HFCM: Handsfree common.  يدوي المشتركة.     HS: handset.      HSCSD: High speed circuit switched data(data transmission connection faster than GSM).   بيانات عالية السرعة حلبة تحول (اتصال البيانات انتقال أسرع من جي إس إم   HW: hardware  هارد وير    I/O: input/output.  المدخلات والمخرجات.    IBAT: batter current.  الخليط الحالي   IC: Integrated circuit.  دارة متكاملة.    ICHAR: Charger curent.   شاحن curent    IHF: Integrated hands free  يد حرة متكاملة   IMEI: International mobile Equipment Identity.  الدولية على المعدات المنقولة الهوية.  IR: Infrared.  الأشعة تحت الحمراء   IrDA: Infrared Data Association.  الأشعة تحت الحمراء بيانات الرابطة.   ISA: Intelligent software architecture.  هندسة البرمجيات * ***   
منقووووول للامانه  
صاحب الموضوع  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله  خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## king of royal

شرفنى مرورك اخى

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## king of royal

تسلم وباااااارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## king of royal

شرفنى مرورك اخى الكريم

----------


## amr.von

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## jinka

شكرا

----------

